# everything freezes but mouse on my laptop

## GenKreton

Hi. I have used gentoo for about 2 years now (plus other distros before). I've always ran into an assortment of problems but never this.

I could be using my laptop or I could be sleeping and it happens.

The keyboard (mostly) stops resonding. I can still use the mouse though to do things in my window manager (xfce4 currently but it happened before in kde, when I was trying it, kde was what I originally installed with). 

When I log out of my window manager or try to go to a tty, I come up with a blank screen. I've done it, walked away, and near an hour and a half later I am still stuck with a blank screen (was a nice run though).

Another time I figured I'll ssh, but I couldn't. My desktop gave me the no route to host message, 

This problem happens rarely but it is VERY annoying when it does happen. Usually twice a week or so right now. A friend of mine has the same problem on his IBM thinkpad, It is also a centrino, and has acpi. This is both of our first time having a notebook so I am wondering if it could be that?

I'm not sure how to debug this problem to be completely honest. The best I can do is make assumptions about what the problem is at this point. 

Does anyone know why it does this? or how to pinpoint the problem?

----------

## RoundsToZero

This kind of thing only seems to happen to me when I'm running ati-drivers (proprietary--I have a 9600) with DRI enabled.  But it is pretty much the exact same thing that happens: mouse works just fine, but keyboard is gone.  And I never seem to be able to exit anything properly, even with use of the mouse.  It always hangs.  I can't switch vc's.  Eventually I get to a point where I can ctrl-alt-del, and that it.

----------

## RoundsToZero

I got some details from /var/log/messages that might help someone diagnose the problem.  This is what happens right around when the keyboard freezes up.

```

Jul 17 23:22:07 snowshoe atkbd.c: Spurious ACK on isa0060/serio0. Some program, like XFree86, might be trying access hardware directly.

Jul 17 23:22:07 snowshoe atkbd.c: Spurious ACK on isa0060/serio0. Some program, like XFree86, might be trying access hardware directly.

Jul 17 23:22:40 snowshoe [fglrx] module unloaded - fglrx 3.9.0 [May 11 2004] on minor 0

Jul 17 23:22:45 snowshoe [fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 805 MBytes.

Jul 17 23:22:45 snowshoe [fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 3.9.0 [May 11 2004] on minor 0

Jul 17 23:22:50 snowshoe Fire GL built-in AGP-support

Jul 17 23:22:50 snowshoe Based on agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

Jul 17 23:22:50 snowshoe agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 816M

Jul 17 23:22:50 snowshoe agpgart: Detected an Intel 855PM Chipset, no integrated grapics found.

Jul 17 23:22:50 snowshoe agpgart: Detected Intel i855PM chipset

Jul 17 23:22:50 snowshoe agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xd0000000

Jul 17 23:22:50 snowshoe Power management callback for AGP chipset installed

Jul 17 23:22:50 snowshoe [fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f000217 (hardware caps of chipset)

Jul 17 23:22:50 snowshoe AGP: Found 2 AGPv2 devices

Jul 17 23:22:50 snowshoe AGP: Doing enable for AGPv2

Jul 17 23:22:50 snowshoe [fglrx] AGP enabled,  AgpCommand = 0x1f000314 (selected caps)

Jul 17 23:22:50 snowshoe [fglrx] free  AGP = 256126976

Jul 17 23:22:50 snowshoe [fglrx] max   AGP = 256126976

Jul 17 23:22:50 snowshoe [fglrx] free  LFB = 47169536

Jul 17 23:22:50 snowshoe [fglrx] max   LFB = 47169536

Jul 17 23:22:50 snowshoe [fglrx] free  Inv = 0

Jul 17 23:22:50 snowshoe [fglrx] max   Inv = 0

Jul 17 23:22:50 snowshoe [fglrx] total Inv = 0

Jul 17 23:22:50 snowshoe [fglrx] total TIM = 0

Jul 17 23:22:50 snowshoe [fglrx] total FB  = 0

Jul 17 23:22:50 snowshoe [fglrx] total AGP = 65536

Jul 17 23:22:50 snowshoe atkbd.c: Spurious ACK on isa0060/serio0. Some program, like XFree86, might be trying access hardware directly.

Jul 17 23:22:50 snowshoe atkbd.c: Spurious ACK on isa0060/serio0. Some program, like XFree86, might be trying access hardware directly.

Jul 17 23:23:07 snowshoe atkbd.c: Keyboard on isa0060/serio0 reports too many keys pressed.

Jul 17 23:23:41 snowshoe atkbd.c: Spurious ACK on isa0060/serio0. Some program, like XFree86, might be trying access hardware directly.

Jul 17 23:23:41 snowshoe atkbd.c: Spurious ACK on isa0060/serio0. Some program, like XFree86, might be trying access hardware directly.

Jul 17 23:24:37 snowshoe login(pam_unix)[8150]: session closed for user geoff

```

One thing that strikes me as weird is the loading and unloading of the fglrx module.  This is all going on while I have the X server up, and I'm definitely not doing this to the module myself.  That and the "too many keys pressed."  I'm not that fast of a typist.

----------

## CodeHacker84

RoundsToZero, I've got pretty much the same issue with the spurious ACK's.  [Edit] Except in my case everything just sort of spontaneously locks and I'm left with nothing on my left-hand display (the 9800) and nothing but a mouse cursor on the right-hand display (Voodoo3).  Everything seems to still be running except for the X server, because if I'm listening to mp3's or using zsnes, then I can still hear them playing in the background, but everything else is dead, including the keyboard.  [/Edit]  I'm wondering if this is an issue associated with the ATI drivers (not that they'd do anything about it if they knew) or if it's got to do with something else.  Do you guys know of anyone else with an ATI card that's having this issue?  Better yet, do you know someone without an ATI card that's having this issue?

----------

## GenKreton

My laptop froze just now again, but unfortunately the lid was closed (therfore backlight off) and the screen wouldn't turn back on again to confirm that it was the same sort of behavior, but ssh wasn't working.the only message in my /var/log/messages at the time of lock up (confirmed by my irc logs) was

```
Jul 21 17:22:24 aesir ndiswrapper: Hangcheck returned true. Resetting!
```

Maybe it was a different freeze though, can't be sure.

I have an ati 9000 mobile using xorg drivers.

----------

## CodeHacker84

GenKreton, somehow that seems to me to be an issue with ndiswrapper or something that it's doing, although your prior freezes may not be entirely unrelated.  On the whole, I'd say that it sounds like there are two different issues on this thread already with two different causes...maybe three.

----------

## kenthepostman

I had the similiar problems using the ati proprietery drivers. I had the same lockup just as KDE was finishing loading.  I had to restart. I now use the kernel DRI and DRM drivers but I still get a random lockup once in a while .  I also have had a weird error message with ndiswrapper.  Maybe there' s some kind of interaction between the two.

----------

## GenKreton

Roundstozero also uses ndiswrapper I know.

I can't confirm if the lockup I just had was the same sort though, you're right. It's just interesting. I'd like to know how to further debug these problems so we can come to some conclusion and fix it or make the proper reports, especially since I know I'm not alone now.

----------

## CodeHacker84

I'm beginning to think that the lockups on these threads are two separate issues.  I just realized that although most of you guys are probably running single-head setups, I'm running double-head on two separate cards, and this is likely the cause of my problem.

----------

## BlinkEye

i seem to have the same problem. i use an IBM Thinkpad X40 but with vesa framebuffer as a driver for my i810 graphic card. 

a detailed description of my problem could be found here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1799699#1799699

besides, we're not alone: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=198023&start=150&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=

i switched back from reiser4 to reiserfs and until now i didn't happen again (although i use exactly the same system). some people mentioned they got lockups running firefox and gkrellm2 - so, this is what i'm trying at the moment. 

any of you found the bug?

----------

